
The Economist: Essays on transgender identities series - noir-york
https://www.economist.com/open-future/2018/07/09/our-second-week-of-essays-on-transgender-identities
======
vr46
I posted one of these that I found interesting and woah, did I get an outburst
from an acquaintance that had not appeared to even read the essay. It included
things like, "you should talk to some of the trans and nonbinary people you
know about your deep prejudice against them," and "think about whether you
have some issues with feminism that you need to work out," and "every one with
any knowledge of intersectional feminism or any respect for the humanity of
gender-fluid individuals knows better by now so you sharing it now really says
quite a lot about you that I don't want to be associated with."

Careful, everyone.

